

FCC chairman revises fast-lane option in net neutrality - ewang1
http://www.usatoday.com/story/money/business/2014/05/12/internet-fast-lane-revision/8994875/

======
jqm
Revises but still tries to slip in a fast lane. Oh, but he is going to check
to make sure everyone behaves.

Sounds like common carrier is the right answer. As the article mentions, it
lowers the cost of policing and regulation.

